
Semantic Segmentation Using Fully Convolutional Networks Over the Years - stared
https://meetshah1995.github.io/semantic-segmentation/deep-learning/pytorch/visdom/2017/06/01/semantic-segmentation-over-the-years.html
======
tp3z4u
I've had better results with strided CNNs vs (max) pooled CNNs. Has anyone
else noticed similar results?

~~~
heyitsguay
Interesting, could you say a little more about that?

------
bra-ket
also see [http://blog.qure.ai/notes/semantic-segmentation-deep-
learnin...](http://blog.qure.ai/notes/semantic-segmentation-deep-learning-
review)

